

Is Homomorphic Encryption really a step forward? - zeit_geist

... or aren't we supposed to work on schemes to better and more easily move computation to data?<p>Asking for a friend...
======
sp332
Let's say it's secret encrypted data, and only someone remote has the key (or
more likely, someone who doesn't trust you ;-). Then, in order to move the
computation to the data, you'd have to be able to do computation on data that
is still encrypted. That's what homomorphic encryption is all about!

